# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Data Reorg using Lang or Lead or another way

## javieregh72

Hi

I have the following data that I need to reorg :

ID Key  businessdate   effective_from_date    effective_to_date
1   aa    2012-05-01     2015-07-01                   2015-07-30
2   aa    2013-06-10     2015-08-01                   9999-12-31
3   aa    2014-08-15     2015-06-01                   2015-06-30

The result should be this:

ID Key  businessdate   effective_from_date    effective_to_date
1   aa    2012-05-01     2015-06-01                   2015-06-30
2   aa    2013-06-10     2015-07-01                   2015-07-30
3   aa    2014-08-15     2015-08-01                   9999-12-31

It could be more than 3 records or less than 3 and they can have any combination on effective from and to date but the business date will indicate the order.

Thanks for your help

Javier

----------

